# Conectar un ventilador de 12v con pic16f84



## JUAN CARLOS25 (Jun 5, 2006)

Estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto, el cual debe de controlar un ventilador que trabaja con 12v. mi problema es como conectar el ventilador a el pic, debido a que el pic trabaja con 5v 

juan  carlos 
guadalajara  mexico


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 5, 2006)

Hola 

Es fácil, utilice un optoacoplador 4n26 o un relevador de un polo un tiro a 5v 

Al 4n26 póngale uan resistencia entre el pic y el opto, y a la salida del opto es un fototransistor, así que solo hay que conectar el ventilador en serie.

Saludos


----------



## Chipcon (Jun 6, 2006)

De que voltaje es el ventilador si es a 110v. la mejor opcion es un transistor para controlar un rele y finalmente la carga mediante los contactos ,puedes comprar un relay de 6v ó de 12v. y utilizar un transistor por ejemplo el bc548 que se encargara de activar y desactivar el relay
ahora bien en tu caso que el ventilador trabaja en DC a 12v pues solo con el transistor es suficiente puedes usar el bc548 que es muy comun.

puedes probar conectando la base a la salida del pic el emisor a gnd y el colector a el pin negativo del ventilador el pin positivo ponlo al vcc 12v.
coloca una resistencia entre la base y el pic unos 330 ohms


----------



## pablofer (Nov 21, 2008)

para conectar un motor dc al pic es sencillo usa el bc 547 o similar de la siguiete forma:
pones el emisor a tierra la salida del pic ala base pero le pones un resistencia de 1k o 10 k en serie para que no pase mucha corriente al pic.
ahora para conectar el motor solo tienes que conectar el colector del transistor a una terminal del mortor y la otra terminal del motor directamente ala alimentacion que nesesita pero alcog muy importantate es que tienes que colocar un diodo en paralelo con las terminales del motor te recomiendo el 1n4007 el ando ala alimentacion el katodo al colector    este circuito es bien probado funciona y si quieres usar mas potencia puedes usar un uln2003 pero me avisas para que te indique a usarlo


----------



## pepechip (Nov 21, 2008)

puedes utilizar un transistor mosfet, como el irf 540. 
el gate lo puedes conectar directamente al pic, incluso sin ningun tipo de resistencia limitadora, y aunque el pic este alimentado a 5v al ventilador le puedes meter 12v.


----------



## Meta (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola:

Ya que estoy en ello, para controlar con el PIC16F84A un motor de 12V, se que puedo usar un L293B y el L293D. Para no comprar ese driver solo quiero usar el esquema abajo.






Se que este circuito de arriba es para PIC16F84A y motor a 5 V los dos. El problema es si puedo contectar así a 12V el motor.

http://www.diarioelectronicohoy.com/blog/control-de-motores-dc

Saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2014)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Ya que estoy en ello, para controlar con el PIC16F84A un motor de 12V, se que puedo usar un L293B y el L293D. Para no comprar ese driver solo quiero usar el esquema abajo.
> 
> ...



Sip, es la misma conexión.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 16, 2014)

Tal vez el 337 puede sufrir un poco con la carga inductiva, si bien le "dá" para 800mA, mmm no sé si la potencia de switcheo le va a dar.

Yo pasaría a un BD o algún TIP.


----------



## Meta (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola:

El TIP31 aguanta 3A.






Algo así quiero hacer, pero el motor es de 12 VDC. Ese es el problema. Quiero usar un PIC de 5V y un motor de 12V con un transistor y resistencias. Quiero evitar usar el L293D o el L293B.

¿Es posible lo que quiero hacer?

Saludo.

PD: _Por cierto, este tipo de esquema dibujo lo veo mucho en Arduino. ¿Como se llama el pograma?_ _Para hacer ejemplos como estos y explicar mejor está bien._


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 16, 2014)

Como te dijo Fogo, el circuito está bien, ya que además de servir como switch, te sirve para hacer un cambio de nivel de 5 a 12 v.

Sobre el Tip tal vez está un poco sobredimensionado, pero en definitiva es una mejor elección que el bc 337.

Tal vez tenés que cambiar el valor de la resistencia de base, fijate.


----------



## Meta (Feb 16, 2014)

Parece ser que va mejor el BD139.

OK, lo montaré así haber que pasa.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 16, 2014)

Colocale una resistencia de 220 Ohms en base.


----------



## Meta (Feb 16, 2014)

Buenas:

Aunque en muchos sitios que hay por Internet, resistencia se recomienda colocarla en los tres pines del transistor para protegerlo, aunque sea pequeña.

Muchos lo hacen al vacío.

Si el motor es de 12V, suelen poner 12V al transistor, si les pone las resistencia baja un poco de tensión y es problema de lentitud.

En clases de electrónica, el profesor nos ponía 15 V de entrada al motor, con sus calculos a mano, para calcular que resistencias hay que usar en cada pin del transitor, con el motor de 12V y en la base del T, pues ponerle 5V. Así es como debería ser el circuito para protegerlo y funcione bien.

Lo dibujo con Paint de Windows 7, ejjejejeje.






Saludo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 16, 2014)

Re no está bien, ya que hacés trabajar al transistor en zona activa, incluso imponés una corriente.

Rc está bien si trabajas con 15v, tu ventilador es de 12v y tenés miedo de dañarlo. Sin embargo la solución ideal sería en vez de desperdiciar potencia en Rc, controlarlo con PWM, haciendo que el duty máximo sea del 80%, de esta forma la continua que verá el ventilador será de 12v.

Sobre Rb, es importante que suministre la corriente necesaria para que el transistor pueda manejar la carga, en este caso si hablamos de 600mA y el Hfe es de 70, para sobre saturar un poco lo ideal es entregarle 17mA por base (por eso 220).


----------



## Meta (Feb 17, 2014)

Vale.

Entonces no usar RB, lo dejo al vacío.

¿Cómo lo harías o qué esquema usarías?

Recueda, PIC16F84A a 5V, el motorDC a 12V. 

¿Se puede hacer sin problemas con un transistor BD139 o el 2N222?

Un saludo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 17, 2014)

Meta dijo:


> Vale.
> 
> Entonces no usar RB, lo dejo al vacío.
> 
> ...



Sería el circuito original que pusiste:






En vez de:

1- 5v al motor serán 12v.
2- Bc337 por el BD139.
3- Resistencia de base de 330Ohms por 220Ohms.

En esa configuración, al puerto del PIC le pedís poco menos de 20mA, si resulta mucho porque a ese PIC no le dá o necesitás drenanar corriente por otro puerto, podrías usar un darlington de esta forma:






Donde el TIP122 cambialo por el BC337, el 2do transistor por el BD139 y la resistencia de base por una de 39kOhms.

La otra alternativa es la que mencionó arriba el amigo *pepechip* .


----------

